# New lease car arrives before old one goes back - how to insure?



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

We're collecting the Mrs new car tomorrow which will obviously need to be insured. 

The old car goes back in 6 weeks (which is also when the insurance on it expires). I therefore need both cars to be insured for 6 weeks. 

Do I...

1) swap the cars on existing policy. Take out policy on old car then cancel after 6 weeks. 

2) take out new policy on new car and leave old car on old policy until expiry/collection. 

Option 1 seems the most sensible but would I lose a years NCB for the sake of 6 weeks? 

Are there other pros and cons or obvious reasons to do 1 or 2? 

Please help! 


FYI temp insurance costs more than a years insurance on the Infiniti. 

Selecting 0 years NCB costs £200 more per year. 

Not sure I can legitimately use NCB on two policies at once..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Can you not add the new car to your existing policy? I did that a few months ago with Mrs everyday car and her weekend car. Cost wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Overdoser said:


> Can you not add the new car to your existing policy? I did that a few months ago with Mrs everyday car and her weekend car. Cost wasn't bad at all.


Got existing insurer down to £200 for 4 weeks insurance. I think I'm going to see if starting a policy with 0 NCB then cancelling it after 4-6 weeks is cheaper than £200.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Nanoman said:


> Got existing insurer down to £200 for 4 weeks insurance. I think I'm going to see if starting a policy with 0 NCB then cancelling it after 4-6 weeks is cheaper than £200.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try it the other way round. Get a quote for a change of vehicle on your current policy and ask how much "cover pending sale" would be on the old vehicle for 4 or 6 weeks.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Shiny said:


> Try it the other way round. Get a quote for a change of vehicle on your current policy and ask how much "cover pending sale" would be on the old vehicle for 4 or 6 weeks.


They wouldn't do it.

Ended up taking out a new policy from privilege with 0 years NCB. When old car goes back I can have the 11yrs NCB applied at that stage or simply pay a cancellation fee of £54 and pro rata charge based on number of days insured. Much cheaper than any other way of doing it that I could find.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

...provided of course a claim doesn't occur.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

I see it's sorted now, but couldn't you have handed one back early, or delayed delivery of the new one?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Shiny said:


> ...provided of course a claim doesn't occur.


Cheers for the vote of confidence. :lol:

NCB is protected.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Nanoman said:


> Cheers for the vote of confidence. :lol:
> 
> NCB is protected.


But on the policy you are planning to cancel, if there is an accident, there won't be any refund in the event of cancellation. So a few weeks cover could cost you the full annual premium. If went you for the other option of keeping the policy going and transferring in your NCB when the other policy expires, they may not allow this to happen if there has been a claim.

If Privilege were aware of your intentions, hopefully they would have explained the risks involved in talking out an annual policy with a view to cancelling it in a few weeks to you though.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Shiny said:


> But on the policy you are planning to cancel, if there is an accident, there won't be any refund in the event of cancellation. So a few weeks cover could cost you the full annual premium. If went you for the other option of keeping the policy going and transferring in your NCB when the other policy expires, they may not allow this to happen if there has been a claim.
> 
> If Privilege were aware of your intentions, hopefully they would have explained the risks involved in talking out an annual policy with a view to cancelling it in a few weeks to you though.


Isn't that a risk I had to take? There isn't another option that I'm aware of.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

By far the best way is do a change of vehicle on your current policy and then maintain cover on your old car under the same policy for a short period (cover pending sale), but unfortunately Privilege have said they won't do this.

The next best option is to do a change of car under your current policy and then a short period policy on your old car until it goes back, but as you have mentioned, this is very costly.

Taking out an annual policy with a view to cancelling has the risk of having to pay the full annual premium for only a few weeks of cover should a claim occur. You can of course reduce this risk by tucking the car away and not driving it. Nobody knows when a incident might occur. 

If you are now driving your new car and not intending to drive your old car, I would swap your current Privilege policy to the new car and it will then benefit from your protected NCB. Then take out the new policy on your old car and try to avoid driving it until it goes back.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Would it not have been worth asking if you could return your old car earlier? I'm sure you would have had to make the payments still but it would have avoided the insurance issues?


----------

